# What is best karate site by your opinion?



## hat1986 (Aug 17, 2018)

What is best karate site by your opinion? Where you can learn more about karate, karate training...


----------



## budokan (Aug 17, 2018)

www.karate-training . net.     Fantastic post about karate and karate training


----------



## WingChunChick (Aug 17, 2018)

The practical application of karate | Iain Abernethy

Hands down


----------



## Buka (Aug 19, 2018)

To me, Martial Talk.


----------

